# Heplock Start



## dballard2004 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me the code for a heplock start; no medication given?  Thanks.


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jul 16, 2008)

*?*

By "start" do you mean catheter insertion?

Peripheral Intravenous Devices
Peripheral venous catheters are inserted into superficial peripheral veins, usually in the upper extremities. They differ from PICCs in that they are not advanced into the vena cava. Topical anesthesia may be used at the time of insertion. The skin is punctured with a needle and the catheter system is held in place with tape. Like CVCs, peripheral catheters are used for direct venous access, but for shorter periods of time. The peripheral system is composed of a short catheter attached to either intravenous tubing or to a plug with an inlet septum (a heparin lock or hep-lock). Examples of peripheral catheters are Jelco catheters, Abbott catheters, and Angiocaths. When used intermittently, the hep-lock allows the catheter to be capped while remaining in place for future venous access if needed.

If so, I'd look to 36569 because though it covers PICCs, it is for any peripherally inserted catheter without a port or pump.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 16, 2008)

There was no insertion.  The patient came into the office and had to be transport to the hospital via ambulance.  The heplock was created, but was not inserted.  Do we need to code for this?


----------

